# Rig ?



## sashay33 (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the name and or coordinates of the rig that is 70 miles WSW of Pensacola pass? It's three rigs that are connected via catwalks and are yellow. 
Thanks Karl


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The one I am thinking of we call the double yellow, may not be the same one you are talking about but it's in about 260 ft of water, if you head out of Pensacola Pass on a 210 heading you should see it...


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

sashay33 said:


> What is the name and or coordinates of the rig that is 70 miles WSW of Pensacola pass? It's three rigs that are connected via catwalks and are yellow.
> Thanks Karl


It's probably the platforms that most people call the "double yellow". If that's the case those platforms are the Main Pass 252 A & B platforms with the following coordinates:

-87*0*53.150'29*0*21.654'-87*0*53.087'29*0*21.634'


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Are these rigs any good..?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Are these rigs any good..?


 
Yes, if you like big AJs


----------

